# Adolfo Gaich al Benevento, è fatta.



## mandraghe (27 Gennaio 2021)

Secondo Di Marzio il giocatore argentino Adolfo Gaich, classe 1999, sarà un nuovo giocatore del Benevento di Inzaghi.

Arriverà con la formula del prestito per 6 mesi, con opzione per il prossimo anno, se dovesse disputare almeno il 50% delle partite, ed eventuale riscatto di 11 milioni nel giugno 2022.

Il giocatore argentino, noto col soprannome di El Tanque o Genocida del gol, arriva dopo una non felice esperienza al CSKA Mosca dove ha segnato appena un gol in Europa League.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio il giocatore argentino Adolfo Gaich, classe 1999, sarà un nuovo giocatore del Benevento di Inzaghi.
> 
> Arriverà con la formula del prestito per 6 mesi, con opzione per il prossimo anno, se dovesse disputare almeno il 50% delle partite, ed eventuale riscatto di 11 milioni nel giugno 2022.
> 
> Il giocatore argentino, noto col soprannome di El Tanque o Genocida del gol, arriva dopo una non felice esperienza al CSKA Mosca dove ha segnato appena un gol in Europa League.



di questi tempi sarà espulso solo per il nome


----------



## vannu994 (27 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio il giocatore argentino Adolfo Gaich, classe 1999, sarà un nuovo giocatore del Benevento di Inzaghi.
> 
> Arriverà con la formula del prestito per 6 mesi, con opzione per il prossimo anno, se dovesse disputare almeno il 50% delle partite, ed eventuale riscatto di 11 milioni nel giugno 2022.
> 
> Il giocatore argentino, noto col soprannome di El Tanque o Genocida del gol, arriva dopo una non felice esperienza al CSKA Mosca dove ha segnato appena un gol in Europa League.


 [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] Eri tu che sponsorizzavi Gaich? Oppure mi confondo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio il giocatore argentino Adolfo Gaich, classe 1999, sarà un nuovo giocatore del Benevento di Inzaghi.
> 
> Arriverà con la formula del prestito per 6 mesi, con opzione per il prossimo anno, se dovesse disputare almeno il 50% delle partite, ed eventuale riscatto di 11 milioni nel giugno 2022.
> 
> Il giocatore argentino, noto col soprannome di El Tanque o Genocida del gol, arriva dopo una non felice esperienza al CSKA Mosca dove ha segnato appena un gol in Europa League.



Che colpo per una societa come il Benevento! Ne ho spesso sentito parlare bene. Sono molto interessato a vederlo nella Serie A.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio il giocatore argentino Adolfo Gaich, classe 1999, sarà un nuovo giocatore del Benevento di Inzaghi.
> 
> Arriverà con la formula del prestito per 6 mesi, con opzione per il prossimo anno, se dovesse disputare almeno il 50% delle partite, ed eventuale riscatto di 11 milioni nel giugno 2022.
> 
> Il giocatore argentino, noto col soprannome di El Tanque o Genocida del gol, arriva dopo una non felice esperienza al CSKA Mosca dove ha segnato appena un gol in Europa League.



Ha un bel coraggio a vivere nel 2021 con un nome del genere...


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2021)

Nooooooooooo ahahahhahahahahaahah

El Genocida del gol


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Gennaio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] Eri tu che sponsorizzavi Gaich? Oppure mi confondo?



No non proprio. E' un giocatore interessante, ancora giovane, ma è molto grezzo. Deve migliorare tanto per meritare qualcosa piu del Benevento.

Comunque per loro è un gran colpo, se si inserisce bene e lavora nel modo giusto potrebbe diventare un ottimo attaccante per la Serie A, ha quelle caratteristiche che da noi piacciono.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio il giocatore argentino Adolfo Gaich, classe 1999, sarà un nuovo giocatore del Benevento di Inzaghi.
> 
> Arriverà con la formula del prestito per 6 mesi, con opzione per il prossimo anno, se dovesse disputare almeno il 50% delle partite, ed eventuale riscatto di 11 milioni nel giugno 2022.
> 
> Il giocatore argentino, noto col soprannome di El Tanque o Genocida del gol, arriva dopo una non felice esperienza al CSKA Mosca dove ha segnato appena un gol in Europa League.



Adolfo del terzo Gaich    gli avevo trovato il soprannome più bello del mondo se fosse venuto da noi.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> di questi tempi sarà espulso solo per il nome



Immagina cosa può accadere se prova solamente ad alzare il braccio destro per chiamare il pallone ahahahhahaha


----------



## mandraghe (27 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nooooooooooo ahahahhahahahahaahah
> 
> El Genocida del gol




L'apoteosi sarebbe stata se fosse andato all'Herta Berlino


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Immagina cosa può accadere se prova solamente ad alzare il braccio destro per chiamare il pallone ahahahhahaha



 

tipo che prende il rosso e la sua faccia incredula che non capisce.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Gennaio 2021)

Guardacaso ufficializzato il 27 gennaio


----------



## vannu994 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Tra gli altri soprannomi argentini ci sono "El kaiser", "Adolfo solucion final", "El rey de la raza aria", "El furher"... non ci voglio credere


----------



## mandraghe (27 Gennaio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Tra gli altri soprannomi argentini ci sono "El kaiser", "Adolfo solucion final", "El rey de la raza aria", "El furher"... non ci voglio credere



Tutto giusto. E se li merita!

Dimenticavo una postilla: i russi del CSKA nell' ingaggiare il buon Adolfo hanno commesso un errore storico.

Dico storico perché i cameraden storicamente non hanno un buon rapporto con la capitale russa. Per informazioni consultare le memorie del Generaloberst Heinz Guderian!


----------



## Djici (28 Gennaio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Tra gli altri soprannomi argentini ci sono "El kaiser", "Adolfo solucion final", "El rey de la raza aria", "El furher"... non ci voglio credere


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio il giocatore argentino Adolfo Gaich, classe 1999, sarà un nuovo giocatore del Benevento di Inzaghi.
> 
> Arriverà con la formula del prestito per 6 mesi, con opzione per il prossimo anno, se dovesse disputare almeno il 50% delle partite, ed eventuale riscatto di 11 milioni nel giugno 2022.
> 
> Il giocatore argentino, noto col soprannome di El Tanque o Genocida del gol, arriva dopo una non felice esperienza al CSKA Mosca dove ha segnato appena un gol in Europa League.



Il fuhrer è sbarcato o no?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Tra gli altri soprannomi argentini ci sono "El kaiser", "Adolfo solucion final", "El rey de la raza aria", "El furher"... non ci voglio credere



Madonna mia ahahahahhahah "Adolfo solucion final"


----------



## Le Grand Milan (28 Gennaio 2021)

Un anno alla Lazio con Pippo poi va dal fratello alla Lazio. Sarà l'idolo assoluto degli irriducibili della Lazio. Con lui si che il Reich durerà mille anni.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Gennaio 2021)

Potrebbero affidargli l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio il giocatore argentino Adolfo Gaich, classe 1999, sarà un nuovo giocatore del Benevento di Inzaghi.
> 
> Arriverà con la formula del prestito per 6 mesi, con opzione per il prossimo anno, se dovesse disputare almeno il 50% delle partite, ed eventuale riscatto di 11 milioni nel giugno 2022.
> 
> Il giocatore argentino, noto col soprannome di El Tanque o Genocida del gol, arriva dopo una non felice esperienza al CSKA Mosca dove ha segnato appena un gol in Europa League.





vannu994 ha scritto:


> Tra gli altri soprannomi argentini ci sono "El kaiser",* "Adolfo solucion final"*, "El rey de la raza aria", "El furher"... non ci voglio credere



Miglior soprannome di sempre per un calciatore, a mani basse proprio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Miglior soprannome di sempre per un calciatore, a mani basse proprio.



Geniale


----------



## mandraghe (28 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il fuhrer è sbarcato o no?



Se non arriva il 30 gennaio sarò deluso.

Infatti se rispetta le tradizioni il machtergreifung (cioè la presa del potere) del nuovo Fuhrer dovrebbe ovviamente avvenire il 30 gennaio. Dopo il 30 gennaio del 1933 ci sarà un altro storico 30 gennaio, quello del 2021. Data che segnerà l'ascesa di un altro Adolfo!


----------



## mandraghe (28 Gennaio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un anno alla Lazio con Pippo poi va dal fratello alla Lazio. Sarà l'idolo assoluto degli irriducibili della Lazio. Con lui si che il Reich durerà mille anni.



Ovvio: dopo il Benevento andrà alla SS Lazio.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Gennaio 2021)

Ci starebbe un bel debutto sabato per far impazzire San Lukaku


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ovvio: dopo il Benevento andrà alla SS Lazio.



Grande Mandraghe. . SS Lazio, mai una denominazione fu piu azzeccata. Mi ricordo di un Lazio Milan nel 94 credo 0-1 gol di Massaro se non sbaglio. Ero allo Olimpico, ad un certo momento il grande Deasilly fa un fallo su un giocatore della lazie (a dire la verità si mangiava il centrocampo della Lazio da solo) da quel momento li iniziano i buuuu nello stadio. Veramente schifosi sti nazisti...


----------



## mandraghe (30 Gennaio 2021)

Come pronosticato da tutti i manuali di storia è stato ufficializzato proprio il 30 gennaio.

Commovente il post del Benevento su Twitter: Benvenuto Adolfo


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Come pronosticato da tutti i manuali di storia è stato ufficializzato proprio il 30 gennaio.
> 
> Commovente il post del Benevento su Twitter: Benvenuto Adolfo



E' arrivato con l'Hindenburg! Confermi??!


----------



## mandraghe (30 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' arrivato con l'Hindenburg! Confermi??!





Confermo. 

Però da voci interne so che gli ultimi chilometri li vorrebbe percorrere con la Mercedes scoperta in mezzo a due ali folla esultante che lo acclamerà come Fuhrer del terzo millennio.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Confermo.
> 
> Però da voci interne so che gli ultimi chilometri li vorrebbe percorrere con la Mercedes scoperta in mezzo a due ali folla esultante che lo acclamerà come Fuhrer del terzo millennio.


Ah ecco girava una foto per il web con presentazione allo stadio con la Mercedes, tutto esaurito allo stadio Frosinone
Eccola qui



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## mandraghe (30 Gennaio 2021)

Sto soffocando


----------

